# 95 pickup battery and brake light flash



## Chucklesmcgee123 (Mar 22, 2016)

The lights flash when I Rev the engine in park and occasionally if I'm driving and hit a bump or take a turn. I've looked for shorts, I've replaced the starter and the alternator. I've put new ends on the battery cables. I put a new ground for the alternator. This started after a carwash. What kind of short is this? And where could it be on this ignition/recharge system? Thanks ahead of time


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a tough one!

For starters, these trucks run 12V DC power to the lights and back to the switch. To turn the lights ON, the light switch (be that the brake pedal or other) only has to make a contact to Ground.

With that in mind, any place from the light to the switch should be suspect.

The easy thing to do is try changing out the bulb. If that works, you are golden. If not, you will need to chase down the wiring from the light to the switch (brake pedal) using an electrical diagram.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Chucklesmcgee123 said:


> The lights flash when I Rev the engine in park and occasionally if I'm driving and hit a bump or take a turn. I've looked for shorts, I've replaced the starter and the alternator. I've put new ends on the battery cables. I put a new ground for the alternator. This started after a carwash. What kind of short is this? And where could it be on this ignition/recharge system? Thanks ahead of time


Which lights flash, dash or headlights? If it's head lights, I'll assume you washed the engine compartment; if so, water probably found it's way to the head light relays; unplug and dry out with hair drier. Check other harness connectors.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

*95-97 pickup XE battery and brake light*

8:38 PM 8/4/2016
Make: Nissan
Model: Pickup
Year:1997
Engine: 2.4 L 4 cyl.
Body: XE
Miles: 217,009

Suddenly, in addition to the Engine check Soon light, which has been on for a while...
the Battery light on the Dash, and the Break light become illuminated on the actual dash board under the Tach, and Speedometer. I noticed this about ..
one day ago..

I presume the battery could go bad, ( it is 3 years old) according to a sticker on the 
battery (7/13) I presume that is the manuf. date.
but I know , and have checked the break lever 3 or 4 times.

out side of recently re-attaching the Air inlet covers on the hood/firewall. and cleanning (car wash/wax)...
under the hood ( 2 weeks ago) and a lot of pouring rain... there has been no work, ,or 
changes done to the truck..
Any sugesstions on this puzzel?

I found a similar issue, listed on Nissan forum: dated 95 pickup battery and brake light flash from March 22 2016.....
from username:Chucklesmcgee123 .....

But that link had not been answered completely pending more info.....
(95 pickup battery and brake light flash )..........


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The charging system warning light and brake light being illuminated is an indication of a charging system problem. Have the battery and charging system tested.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

*Belts sqeeking, and sort of a rumbling under load...*

The Belts on my 1997 Nissan Pick-up (XE 2.4 Liter) squeaking, and sort of a rumbling under the hood/floorboard.... the is an automatic transmission…

Had a new alternator installed...7 days ago.... Since then…Noticed over the past week the one or multiple belts are squeaking like crazy... 
But only under load....while the truck is going 30-40 MPH....

The belt squeak only while driving.... also when I give it some gas there’ s a faint rumble under the truck somewhere...

Today I pulled over in a parking lot. And they were no
Longer squeaking....while I was looking under the hood, with the motor running....I gave it the gas, and still no squeak.....
Engine mounts??
I am wondering if the engine mounts have gone bad...
My old mechanic told me a couple years ago, the engine mounts needed to be replaced... but someone else told 
I that engine mount never go bad.....

But that's sort of how it sounds like the engine is moving, and the belts are squeaking,
_*hell the things got 217,000 miles on it...
Do the engine mounts ever go bad? or is that something, the mechanic will have to 
determine on the actual truck???

Shut -Trip*_


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You have to jack up the engine from the bottom to check the engine mounts. They are rubber, so they can go bad, especially with a lot of mileage. That won't cause the belts to squeak, however. Are the belts loose or glazed? If you replace them, stick with Bando brand or genuine Nissan if you can.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info, and I plan to physically check the engine, and the belts....In the mean time, any thoughts, past experience, observations, about belts Sqweaking while under load, accelerating,....while the truck is going 30-40 MPH.? 

By the by, I may have answered my own question.....I did a little search in google and found the following: " Other belts to consider are the alternator belt if you hear the sound under load or acceleration..."


----------

